# world cup 2010



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im not sure if there is a soccer thread ? but im loving the upsets this year !!

first it was greece , now italy [email protected]! yess 

plus my 2 teams , england and germany (both of countries my great grandparents came from ) , have moved on to the round of 16 !! , but will have to face each other ! boo ..

very fun to watch [email protected]!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Even though im Italian, im glad to see them feel an upset like this. Play style has long been an issue with the italians and other 'western' european nations. The old Coaches wish to retain that defense heavy strategy where they try to maintain that 1 goal lead rather than go full out for a 2 goal lead. With athletes being able to do more and more physically, its really starting to show how weak that strategy is becoming. Perhaps it'll finally make them drop those coaches.

As for the nations that made it, they deserved it and i hate to see them discredited by people saying they made it only because the others sucked. quite a few of their players play in the premier leagues as it is. With many of these teams making it, there will be a funding boost to their athletes. I wouldn't be surprised in 2 or 3 world cups seeing more of these underdog nations eliminating the old power houses.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i agree , if anything this world cup has shown us that anyone can win !! but sure there are still some powerhouses remaining ! , ie : brazil , argentina just to name a few ..

but its anyones guess who will take it [email protected]!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

south american power houses are of the right frame of mind, offense offense and offense, people pay to see excitement, not a 0 - 0 tie


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

neven said:


> south american power houses are of the right frame of mind, offense offense and offense, people pay to see excitement, not a 0 - 0 tie


ya no doubt , this only comes around every 4 yrs , make it count !! go for the goals ...........


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I am also a big soccer fan.....my team Portugal & also in the next round of 16 teams....go go


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a real shock to see both France and Italy out of the World Cup but good to see other countries like the U.S. do well and advance. Sigh! I wish that Canada was in this.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow anyone watching the usa vs ghana ?? what a game !


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. england got ripped off on that non-goal.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

jobber604 said:


> wow. england got ripped off on that non-goal.


nope i didnt see it , just got the score now !! 4-1 germans ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

so down to the quarter finals ..any predictions ???


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm French, so I suggest we close this thread immediately. 

Actually I'm Canadian. 4 years ago I was mostly French, but now I'm mostly Canadian. We'll see in 4 years time. Very convenient, to have 2 passports.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

JUICE said:


> so down to the quarter finals ..any predictions ???


I kinda agree with Bora Milutinovic... they will be Argentina, Brazil, Spain and Uruguay.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

my son is 1/2 dutch so GO NETHERLANDS!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some Dutch heritage so *"HUP HOLLAND HUP"*


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

lets go germany !!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Go oranje!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

haha what a game germany just destroyed argentina 4-0 !!!! love it [email protected]!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Brazil one The Dutch Gotter done

WOOHOO

Go Oranje


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup i would love to see gemany vs dutch final !!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

H . said:


> I kinda agree with Bora Milutinovic... they will be Argentina, Brazil, Spain and Uruguay.


Brazil is gone, so disappointed. Let guess who won the cup this year 

My guess is Germany


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hondas3000 said:


> Brazil is gone, so disappointed. Let guess who won the cup this year
> 
> My guess is Germany


thats a really good guess david !! cause its gonna happen ..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I agree with you Juice. Germany vs. Dutch. I think those two teams would play a rock hard solid game. Great to watch. Argentina was fun to watch also.

That brazil dutch game was kind of tough to watch with all the "[email protected] and rough tackling on robben.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the remaining four teams playing in the finals.

But at the end of the day, hup oranje hup!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

A Holland vs Germany match would be awesome to watch

Well, we can only hope

Go Holland


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i am going for my country men go GERMANY


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nederlands.... ALL the WAY.......


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

*I am still undecided*
*as to who to*
*cheer for*​


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Brazil is gone, so disappointed. Let guess who won the cup this year
> 
> My guess is Germany


well, it reported that some "organizations" won huge huge huge money when Germany beat Argentina *4:0! *

so it's really hard even for a guessing...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

for tomorrow's game:

Just read the guess of this famous guy! :











here were its guessing of Germany games earlier....


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

happy that holland is into the finals 

will be a good game against either Germany or Spain 

HUP HOLLAND HUP!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

The Dutch do it again, now onto the final

Tomorrows game should be a thrill to watch but Sundays will be best

GO HOLLAND


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Did anyone read the story of the dutch lady?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What do you think?

SPAIN or NEDERLAND

hup oranje hup


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

final game is half over and 0-0, YAWN! i have to say the acting is AMAZING! you come within 2 feet of an opposing player and he's dooing backflips on his way to the turf just to get right back up, un-believable. to me thats PATHETIC sportsmanship. i keep trying to "get it" with soccer but all the diving is just to much for this guy


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Paul the Octopus was right again...All Hail the Tentacled Prophet!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wooooohoooooo~~~~ spain won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

With a Dutch background I was hoping they would win. But Spain deserved it. Nice goal and cleaner play. Common you crazy dutch , 9 yellows and 1 red! And robbon should be ashamed missing those chances.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

rocker85675 said:


> final game is half over and 0-0, YAWN! i have to say the acting is AMAZING! you come within 2 feet of an opposing player and he's dooing backflips on his way to the turf just to get right back up, un-believable. to me thats PATHETIC sportsmanship. i keep trying to "get it" with soccer but all the diving is just to much for this guy


although i fell asleep through this game, they have really cracked down on the swan diving, But for a lot of the seem to be diving, its really not the case. barely clipping someones heel or toe as they run full pace definately will cause them to fall and tumble and often times it takes a couple replay angles to show the person being clipped.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

neven said:


> although i fell asleep through this game, they have really cracked down on the swan diving, But for a lot of the seem to be diving, its really not the case. barely clipping someones heel or toe as they run full pace definately will cause them to fall and tumble and often times it takes a couple replay angles to show the person being clipped.


I can see where you are coming from, but really... some plays are sooooo bad. Its not the fact that the players fall when at full speed, thats understandable, but when they barely get clipped and fall properly (without twisting anything) they right away roll around crying and holding the ankles just to get up 10 seconds later. Is not.

Ironic thing too is that the announcer one time said "this is a man's game" which literally made me laugh out loud. Man's game IMHO is hockey!!

I think De Jong was practising kung-fu...lol


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I agree, all this fake stuff ruins the whole game. I play soccer and its an exhausting intense game. Its a tough game, and can be physical, so it is a mans game, but im afraid this crying and holding ankles seems to be part of the game in world cup. I guess its like fighting in hockey, got nothing to do with the game but its part of it.


----------

